# Air filter wing bolt



## klatch51 (Nov 9, 2021)

Is the air filter wing bolt on a l2000 metric or standard


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy klatch51, welcome to the forum. 

I think everything on a Kubota is metric.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure but Donaldson has been making Kubota air cleaner housings for many years


----------



## klatch51 (Nov 9, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy klatch51, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think everything on a Kubota is metric.


Thanks Big T


----------



## klatch51 (Nov 9, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not sure but Donaldson has been making Kubota air cleaner housings for many years


Thanks, I did find a metric bolt that worked on the air filter end cap.


----------

